# Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83



## as12 (22. Februar 2013)

Hi 

vielleicht wird oder ist der eine oder der andere auch im Besitz des oben genannten gerätes und wenn ja
viele Augen sehen mehr, vielleicht kann man ja einige erfahrungen tauschen?!, noch gibt es leider nix auf deutsch außer den geräte-beschreibungen!

mfg und thx

edit
kein schönes foto-bild aber es funzt supi!
zur zeit mit automatik und teilweise manueller steuerung, na mal sehen was das echolot noch so drauf hat, 
ich hoffe die gekennzeichnete halbe sichel, war der fisch, der uns kurz im boot besuchte|supergri genau weiß man es aber nie


----------



## as12 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

hi

hier nen schnappschuss von einem hecht der uns kurz am boot besuchte größe ca 1m:q:q date 28.2.13 und ein trackback punkt
an einer kleinen kante auf dem peenestrom mit echos in der luft ä im wasser
das gerät macht immer mehr spass

mfg


----------



## STORM_2012 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Moin 

Thomas vom echolotzentrum ist dir bei fragen sehr behilflich,er erklärt dir auch was das gerät alles so drauf hat,mir hat er auch immer gut geholfen und auch vor fehlern bewart

Ich habe das lowrance x pro bin aber noch am grübeln ob es das lowrance 7 oder ein humminbird werden soll letzteres ist billiger und arbeitet meiner meinung nach mit besseren gebern. 

Vllt können mich hier ja welche von dem 7er überzeugen#c


----------



## as12 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

naja welches besser ist, keine ahnung, 
kann dir nur sagen von meinem elite 7 trenne ich mich erst nach defekt:q, es wird immer was besseres geben:q


mfg


----------



## Guidlinedrifter (3. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Moin Moin! Hab mal ne Frage, ist das normal das Deutschland auf der Welthintergrund Karte nicht angezeigt wird? Ich kann nach Norwegen und überall hin mit dem Cursor wandern aber zb. die Ostsee bleibt komplett weiß! Oder liegt das daran das ich in meinem Haus war und er deswegen nichts anzeigen kann?


----------



## STORM_2012 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*



Guidlinedrifter schrieb:


> Moin Moin! Hab mal ne Frage, ist das normal das Deutschland auf der Welthintergrund Karte nicht angezeigt wird? Ich kann nach Norwegen und überall hin mit dem Cursor wandern aber zb. die Ostsee bleibt komplett weiß! Oder liegt das daran das ich in meinem Haus war und er deswegen nichts anzeigen kann?



Probiere es mal wenn du draussen bist.

Für manche lowrance geräte kann man sich auch ne eigene gewässerkarte erstellen....


----------



## as12 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*



Guidlinedrifter schrieb:


> Moin Moin! Hab mal ne Frage, ist das normal das Deutschland auf der Welthintergrund Karte nicht angezeigt wird? Ich kann nach Norwegen und überall hin mit dem Cursor wandern aber zb. die Ostsee bleibt komplett weiß! Oder liegt das daran das ich in meinem Haus war und er deswegen nichts anzeigen kann?




navionics welthintergrund  zoom 10km
N54°28,960`
O13°27,805`
cursor grenze darunter alles weiß, darüber lesbar mukran, saßnitz jasmunder bodden ist erkennbar  und küstenlinien

lowrance welthintergrund zoom 10km
N54°28,960`
O13°27,805`
cursor grenze darunter alles gelb, darüber alles gelb
nix mit ostsee, 
nur zoom ab 150km hast du weltkarte:q

mfg


----------



## fschnieder (7. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

da möchte ich mich auch in die Diskussion einklinken...

Zoom:
Hat jemand eine Navionics Gold Karte im Elite 7 und kann mir sagen, wie weit (oder tief) er zoomen kann, wenn der Bildschirm 1 Fenster, oder zwei Fenster oder drei Fenster hat? Ich habe in einem USA Forum gelesen (leider vergessen welches) dass ich bei drei Fenster nur bis 100 ft (=30 Meter) hineinzoomen kann. Das erscheint mir ziemlich wenig, besonders auf Flüssen und Seen, oder täusche ich mich?
Wie tief kann ich bspw. mit einem Elite 5m hereinzoomen?

NMEA 0183
Kann ich an das Gerät nach wie vor eine Durchflussmesser anschließen? Mit NMEA 2000 kann ich wohl nur waypoints austauschen, wobei das nicht richtig funktionieren soll. Es sollen Wegepunkte verschwinden oder nicht mit den richtigen Koordinaten übertragen werden.

Gruss, Frank


----------



## as12 (7. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hi

20m  1 Fenster definitiv
aber wenn ich es das nächste mal nutze, mach ich es beim drei geteilten bildschirm

Navionics 45XG

gruß

edit

20m


----------



## bombe220488 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hi,

Ich hab mal ne frage zu dem oben genannten Gerät.

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein neues echolot zu holen,
Erst dachte ich an ein hds 5 als reines echolot einen Plotter besitze ich. (Broadband-Technik) farbecho , hohe Leistung.

Jetzt ist mir beim durchstöbern des Internets auch das Elite 7 mit broadband und dsi in Farbe und größerem Bildschirm, aufgefallen.
Wenn ich jetzt nicht irgendwas verpeile kann das Elite 7x dasselbe wie das hds5 hat aber dazu noch dsi und einen größeren Bildschirm.

Falls ich etwas übersehen habe oder etwas nicht verstehe bitte klärt mich doch ruhig auf.

Gibt es trotzdem Gründe für das hds5 oder das Elite 7 .
Vielleicht könnt ihr ja auch einen kleinen Bericht zum Elite abgeben.

Vom Preis gibt es nämlich keine relevanten Unterschiede.

Danke euch schonmal


----------



## as12 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

hi

die auflösung beim elite7 ist größer
beim 5er kannst du den structure scan dazu ordern
das natürlich besser als dsi aber kostet natürlich mehr

durchsuche mal das forum nach diesen bildern

ansonsten ist das elite 7 natürlich schon klasse

structure scan klick 

mfg


----------



## bombe220488 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Ahh verstehe also das hds 5er kann man mit structure Scan nachrüsten hat aber ansonsten ohne Erweiterungen keine Vorteile gegenüber dem Elite 7x

Welches also als broadband echolot die gleiche Leistung besitzt jedoch dazu dsi und eine höhere Auflösung besitzt 
Zum annähernd gleichen Preis.

Lss ist natürlich auch ne feine Sache jedoch auch noch recht kostspielig.
Alles nicht so einfach mit der Technik


----------



## as12 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Genauso ist es 
Ich kann mit dsi,echo und gps supi leben
Das gerät macht einfach spass

Viele grüsse aus dem schneesturmland mecklenburg


----------



## fschnieder (10. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

hallo AS...und natürlich alle anderen

AS, konntest du mal nachschauen was der zoom sagt wenn dum zwei oder dreigeteilten bildschirm hast?

gruß aus dem verwehten Schleswig-Holstein....Frank


ps - habe die Diskussion um elite 7 HDI wiedergefunden, ist aber in englisch.
Der user Talon schreibt dort, dass bei einfachem Bildschirmbis 30 feet, bei zweigeteiltem bis 50 und bei dreigeteilten Bild nur bis 100 feet gezoomt werden kann. Kannst du das bestätigen? Wird sicherlich auch für die deutschen Versionen gelten, oder?

http://forum.lakeshelbyvilleguide.c...got-their-hands-on-a-Lowrance-Elite-7-HDI-yet


----------



## as12 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hi

1er Bild=5m zoom
2er Bild=20m
3er Bild=20m

MFG

Navionics 45xg Karte


----------



## minnimann32 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hallo Leute !
Hab eben mein Elite 7 ausgepackt und n bissel rumgespielt :-D
Tolles Teil. Weiß jemand von euch wie ich ne Karte von meinem eigenen Gewässer erstellen kann ? Das Gerät kann es, war einer der hauptkaufgründe. Daten müssen dann irgendwie zu Lowrance geschickt werden. Hat da schon einer Infos ?


----------



## as12 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

kann es noch nicht muß erst mit nem softupdate aufgespielt werden, wurde mir berichtet, hast du schon eine deutsche bedienungsanleitung:q?

mfg


----------



## minnimann32 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

naja so halbwegs..... hab das teil beim echolotzenrum gekauft. die haben ne deutsche anleitung als kopie beigelegt. aber üer insight genisis ( so heißt der mist ) schweigt die sich natürlich aus.......


----------



## as12 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Ob sie das in germansky frei schalten das bezweifele ich noch

Ich habe ja eine 45XG für mich natürlich top ausreichend brauche den anderen Dienst nun wirklich nicht

Mfg


PS ich kann mittlerweile auf eine deutsche Anleitung verzichten


----------



## lohi (26. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Mon,

zeigt das Lowrance Elite 7 HD die Wassertemperatur an?

Gruss Klaus


----------



## Fordfan (27. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hi,

alle Echolote machen das, allerdings ist das immer nur die Wassertemperatur, welche den Geber umströmt.
Rene


----------



## as12 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

naja fast alle und ja das hd7-elite zeigt die oberflächentemperatur an

PS: ich habe einen geber aus dem jahr 2012, der zeigt die oberflächen-wassertemperatur nicht an

gruß


----------



## kleini12 (15. April 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*



as12 schrieb:


> Ob sie das in germansky frei schalten das bezweifele ich noch
> 
> Ich habe ja eine 45XG für mich natürlich top ausreichend brauche den anderen Dienst nun wirklich nicht
> 
> ...


 
Moin moin

Warum verzichen wenn alles im Netz gibt #6

http://www.lowrance.com/Root/Lowrance-Documents/DE/ELITE-7_HDI_OM_DE_988-10424-001_w.pdf


----------



## kleini12 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

von welchem haussee brauchste denn ne karte


----------



## Carpdr (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hallo zusammen,
habe mir das Elite HDI 7 gekauft und gerade beim "spielen" im Simulations Programm hat sich das Teil aufgehängt und es reagierte auf keinen Knopfdruck und nichts mehr. Habe dann die Stromzufuhr unterbrochen und wieder angemacht, aber weiter als zum Startbildschirm wo Eagle / Lowrance steht kommt es nicht mehr. ich könnte gerade gepflegt k.....n. Hat einer von Euch vielleicht schonmal dieselben Probleme gehabt und wenn ja wie habt Ihr es gelöst.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe
Gruss 
Stefan


----------



## Zander Jonny (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*



Carpdr schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> habe mir das Elite HDI 7 gekauft und gerade beim "spielen" im Simulations Programm hat sich das Teil aufgehängt und es reagierte auf keinen Knopfdruck und nichts mehr. Habe dann die Stromzufuhr unterbrochen und wieder angemacht, aber weiter als zum Startbildschirm wo Eagle / Lowrance steht kommt es nicht mehr. ich könnte gerade gepflegt k.....n. Hat einer von Euch vielleicht schonmal dieselben Probleme gehabt und wenn ja wie habt Ihr es gelöst.
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe
> ...



Ne hab ich noch nicht gehabt, umtauschen.


----------



## lohi (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hi,

Hab bis jetzt auch keine Probleme gehabt, würde es auf alle Fälle zurück schicken.

Gruss Klaus


----------



## as12 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

hi

 hatte mal probleme mit der
sd karte (Navionics-Seekarte) die hatte einen fehler,
demzufolge systemabstürze, jeder computer hängt sich mal auf
und die echolote sind mittlerweile auch kleine pc
wenn es natürlich gar nicht mehr hochfährt einsenden

ansonsten ein top gerät preis und leistung

gruß


----------



## Heimdall (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hi Leute,

Ich stehe auch gerade vor der Frage welches Echo ich mir kaufen soll. HDS5/7touch oder das Elite 7. 
Kann mir mal bitte einer paar selbst gemachte DI Bilder zeigen?

Wir haben hier ganz paar Gewässer mit Bäumen am Grund, da ist diese Di Geschichte sicher hilfreich, um vorhandene Fische zwischen den Ästen besser zu erkennen.

Erkennt man am Grund stehende Fische mit Di besser oder schlechter als im normalen "Modus"


----------



## as12 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hi

Dsi ist schon geil aber struture scan wesentlich besser aber auch nicht ganz so einfach portable zu gestalten

Mfg


----------



## Heimdall (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Ich habe mir jetzt das HDI bestellt und kann es kaum noch abwarten.
Kann man wie beim HDS einen Screenshots machen oder muss man alles abfotografieren?


----------



## bombe220488 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Kann mir nochmal einer erklären warum ich dsi brauche und was ich gut damit erkenne.
Ich hab mein aktuelles bzw den Geber demoliert, ich bin mit mir am Ringen....


----------



## as12 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

du brachst dsi nicht aber man kann mit dsi fische besser erkennen, sichel links und rechts im schirm nen hellen fleck bedeutet meistens fisch habe dsi blau eingestellt

naja bewuchs und pflanzen sind mit DSI absolut zu erkennen!! fast perfekt


----------



## bombe220488 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

also nehmen wir an ich seh nen Hügel auf dem Normalen Echo und fahre dann mit dem DSI drüber dann würde ich sehen ob es ein Stein ist oder einzelne weisse punkte ( Fische) ?
Also bei verdächtigen erhebungen oder zacken zb.
Sicheln hab ich mehr als Selten drauf (ostsee)


----------



## as12 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

jo genauso, am besten mal ins krautfeld fahren
oder auf einer seekarte mal ein unterwasserkabel suchen, man kann schon einiges erkennen

mfg


----------



## Heimdall (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

So mein HDI ist heute früh gekommen und ich war jetzt gleich mal 2h auf dem Wasser.

Hab jetzt mal ein zwei Fragen.  

Benutzt ihr beim DSI die 455hz oder die 800?
Bei 455 hab ich massig Storsignale im recht klaren Wasser. Bei 800 kaum bis keine. 

War für dn ersten Test sehr begeistert.  Selbst im richtig flachen Wasser hat mir das DSI sehr gut die einzelnen Aste von Baumkuppen angezeigt.
Also man konnte recht gut die Objekte im Oberflächenrauschen erkennen. Bloß mit den 455 war nicht viel zu erkennen. Fische hätte man im Grundrauschen nicht erkannt.

Hat von euch jemand die kostenlose OSM Gewässerkarte auf dem HDI?


----------



## as12 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

hi

grundsätzlich 800 im flachen wasser

ansonsten schönes teil oder#h

gruß


----------



## as12 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> also nehmen wir an ich seh nen Hügel auf dem Normalen Echo und fahre dann mit dem DSI drüber dann würde ich sehen ob es ein Stein ist oder einzelne weisse punkte ( Fische) ?
> Also bei verdächtigen erhebungen oder zacken zb.
> Sicheln hab ich mehr als Selten drauf (ostsee)



jo genau so und sicheln wirst du schon haben und wenns nur nur halbe sind, ne richtige sichel nicht so einfach

schaue mal vorne im fred:q

halbe sichel

sichel


----------



## bombe220488 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

ihr macht es einem echt nicht einfach...
mein x125 konnte ich wieder reparieren aber mit dem elite 7 kanns wohl nicht mithalten


----------



## Kiwi1887 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Ich möchte meins auch nicht mehr missen.

Bis30 Meter Wassertiefe absolut top


----------



## as12 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> ihr macht es einem echt nicht einfach...
> mein x125 konnte ich wieder reparieren aber mit dem elite 7 kanns wohl nicht mithalten



nö dat schafft es echt nicht


----------



## nichtsfaenger (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hey
Ich bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer des Elite 7 Hdi.:k Nur leider habe ich es seitdem nur einmal kurz auf dem Wasser getestet. Hauptsächlich die Gps-Funktion. Werde auch die nächste Zeit nicht zum weiter testen kommen (wegen der Arbeit #q) Ausser am Simulator in der Garage.:b
Hat einer von Euch gute oder Schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Elite 7 Hdi gemacht?
Hat einer schon gute Bilder gemacht mit dem Dsi?
Wie sind Euere Erfahrungen mit dem Dsi?
Bin um jeden Tipp dankbar.
Gruß Mike


----------



## Zander Pille (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*



fschnieder schrieb:


> NMEA 0183
> Kann ich an das Gerät nach wie vor eine Durchflussmesser anschließen? Mit NMEA 2000 kann ich wohl nur waypoints austauschen, wobei das nicht richtig funktionieren soll. Es sollen Wegepunkte verschwinden oder nicht mit den richtigen Koordinaten übertragen werden.
> Gruss, Frank



NMEA 0183 und NMEA 2000 dienen dem Datenaustausch zwischen mehreren Geräten an Board. Wir Haben bei uns das Radar auf das GPS Gerät überlagert. So ist mann nicht gezwungen sich das Deck mit massich Displays dicht zu hauen...


----------



## bombe220488 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*



nichtsfaenger schrieb:


> Hey
> Ich bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer des Elite 7 Hdi.:k Nur leider habe ich es seitdem nur einmal kurz auf dem Wasser getestet. Hauptsächlich die Gps-Funktion. Werde auch die nächste Zeit nicht zum weiter testen kommen (wegen der Arbeit #q) Ausser am Simulator in der Garage.:b
> Hat einer von Euch gute oder Schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Elite 7 Hdi gemacht?
> Hat einer schon gute Bilder gemacht mit dem Dsi?
> ...




auf den seiten vor dir kannst du ein paar bilder sehen vom dsi #h


----------



## nichtsfaenger (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

@ Bombe
danke für den tipp, aber die hatte ich mir schon angeschaut. ich dachte, es hätte hier mal einer bilder von kraut, bäumen oder brückenpfeilern usw. Mal zeigen, was das elite 7 zu anzeigen kann. Habe schon bilder im internet angeschaut, aber da sind keine vom elite 7 zu sehen. ausser die, die von der werbung und am simulator.
wenn einer tolle bilder vom dsi des elite 7 hat, bitte mal einstellen.
sobald ich mal auf´s wasser komme, werde ich mal versuchen, ein paar bilder zu machen.
gruß mike


----------



## Heimdall (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Beim Elite kann man meines Wissens nach keine screenshots machen. man muss umständlich mit der Kamera oder Handy rumfummeln


----------



## nichtsfaenger (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

@ heimdall
du kannst alle sonaraufzeichungen auf einer speicherkarte speichern. dann kannst du auch die einzeln punkte dir wieder suchen. auch auf dem wasser kannst du dir sie dann wieder anschauen. oder zuhause am pc oder laptop. du kannst das normale echolotbild oder das dsi-bild aufzeichnen. genauso kannst du auch die strecke aufzeichnen lassen, die du gefahren bist.
gruß mike


----------



## Heimdall (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Ja das ist mir klar aber schnelle screenshots wie beim hds sind nicht möglich.


----------



## klumpi (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*



Heimdall schrieb:


> Ja das ist mir klar aber schnelle screenshots wie beim hds sind nicht möglich.



Einschalttaste und zoom-Taste x drücken...


----------



## Heimdall (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Ok wird getestet.
steht aber nix in der Anleitung


----------



## nichtsfaenger (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

@Klumpi
Danke für den Tipp. Gerade mal am Simulator ausprobiert. Klappt super und auch schnell.
Hast Du noch eventuell ein paar Tipp´s zweckes Einstellungen bis 25m ?
Empfindlichkeit, Schwingerfrequenz bei Dsi, Störunterdrückung, Pinggeschwindigkeit, Kontrast und Farbe usw.
Ich weiß, es ist von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich. Aber so ein paar Daten wären nicht schlecht. Die Feineinstellungen muß ich an jeden Gewässer selber machen. Das eine Gewässer ist klar wie im Schwimmbad und das andere trübe wie ein Klärwerk. Dem entsprechend muß ich es alles ändern und ausprobieren.
Danke nochmal.
Gruß Mike


----------



## her19 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hallo!

Habe soeben mein Elite 7 HDI erhalten und bereits gestern am Gewässer getestet. Leider habe ich festgestellt, dass das Kartenmaterial für Österreich lediglich aus einer Grenzskizze besteht. Gilbt es für mein Elite 7 Hdi Kombi entsprechende Karten bzw. könnte man sich diese selbst anfertigen? 
Ist dafür, so vermute ich, unbedingt eine Micro SD Karte anzuschaffen? 
Zum Display stellt sich für mich die Frage wie dieses zu reinigen ist, da man doch nicht vermeiden kann, dieses mit Fingerabdrücken zu versehen. Ansonsten ein super Gerät um das mich mein Kumpel sehr beneidet, da er als X60 Nutzer, nunmehr die Vorteile der neuen digitalen Technik kennengelernt hat. Für eure Infos schon einmal Danke! her19|supergri


----------



## Harald Backes (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hallo,

bisher hab ich hier nur mitgelesen.
Ich komme aus dem Saarland und bin begeisterter Zanderangler. Aus Zeitgründen bin ich allerdings im Allgemeinen auf ein oder zwei Angeltrips im Jahr beschränkt. Die gingen in den letzten Jahren fast ausschließlich nach Rumänien.
Zu Deiner Frage gibt es einen interessanten Beitrag bei JigFanatics. Der beschreibt detailliert, wie man mit Google Earth und Zusatz-Freeware Gewässerkarten für Lowrance Geräte selbst erstellen kann. 
Ich werde das in Kürze mal für Raduta Lake in Sarulesti, Rumänien ausprobieren.

PH

H.


----------



## STORM_2012 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*



Harald Backes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bisher hab ich hier nur mitgelesen.
> Ich komme aus dem Saarland und bin begeisterter Zanderangler. Aus Zeitgründen bin ich allerdings im Allgemeinen auf ein oder zwei Angeltrips im Jahr beschränkt. Die gingen in den letzten Jahren fast ausschließlich nach Rumänien.
> ...



Ja die haben nen Guten Beitrag!  Hab es auch probiert ging bei mir nicht#d auf Nachfrage leider keine Antwort erhalten.


----------



## nichtsfaenger (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hallo
Gestern den ersten guten Test mit dem Echolot bei uns auf einer Talsperre gemacht. Mit 83khz konnte ich die Fische viel besser sehen wie mit 200khz. Manchmal war bei 83khz Renken zu sehen und bei 200khz sah man noch nichts. Wo dran kann das liegen? Normal sollen doch 200khz eine besser Bildauflösung haben. Das selbe mit Dsi. Mit 455khz konnte man alles viel besser erkennen, wie mit 800khz.
Ich bin mit 455khz an einen Brückenpfeiler entlang gefahren. Man kann wunderbar die Betonklötze oben an dem Pfeiler sehen (die ragen was vom Pfeiler ab). Vor dem Pfeiler ein paar große Fische. Hinterm Pfeiler bei 4-6m ein Maränen oder Barschschwarm. 2m tiefer wahrscheinlich ein Hecht, der sich den Schwarm anschaut. Bei 800khz bin ich auf der anderen Seite vom Pfeiler gefahren. Dann zu erst der Schwarm.( geht langsam richtung Boden) Dann der Pfeiler und dann wieder die großen Fisch am Boden. Oben Recht´s sind spiegelungen vom Licht. In der mitte so bei 5m kann man links vom Pfeiler wahrscheinlich eine Sprungschicht sehen. Bei beiden Bildern die schwarzen Flecken oben im Pfeiler, sind die Funkschatten der Betonklötze. Das Echo kann ja nicht unten drunter schauen. Über den schwarzen Flecken kann man die fast weißen Flecken sehen. Das sind die Betonklötze.
Vielleicht kann einer von Euch was dazu sagen.
Werde bei nächsten mal ein paar nomale Echolotbilder posten.
Vergleich von 83khz und 200khz.
Gruß Mike


----------



## Heiko112 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*



nichtsfaenger schrieb:


> Hallo
> Manchmal war bei 83khz Renken zu sehen und bei 200khz sah man noch nichts. Wo dran kann das liegen? Gruß Mike


 
Das liegt daran das der Abstrahlwinkel des Gebers bei 200khz kleiner ist als bei 83 khz.

Also wird eine größere Fläche unter Wasser abgetastet. Also waren die Renken die du auf 83 Khz gesehen hast nicht direkt unter dem Boot sonders ausserhalb der Reichweite des 200 khz Signals

Bild und Erklärung ist hier zu finden.
http://www.humminbird.com/leading_innovation/humminbird-sonar/dualbeam-plus.aspx


----------



## bombe220488 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Klasse Erklärung mit Bild + link. Daumen hoch!

Finde ich absolut Super und versteht jeder, dann kann man auch die anzeigen deuten und weiß wo ca der Fisch steht.

Interessant was man alles noch lernen kann im Umgang mit dem echolot.


----------



## Heiko112 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

@ bombe

und das schlimme ist das viele Leute die Echolote (erstrecht die mit SI und SS) nicht wirklich bedienen können.

Ist halt auch Übung aber deine Bilder sehen schon mal sehr deutlich aus. Oft ist der passende Anbau der Geber schon nicht optimal und dann kannste auch nicht das Optimum rausholen.

Habe mit dem Structure Scan HD sehr gute Unterwasser Aufnahmen gemacht, auch in der Ostsee. Ist dort dann aber mit Wind und Drift nicht immer ganz einfach die interessanten Stellen dann auch mit der passenden Geschwindigkeit zu überdriften.

Die Technik gibt da aber einiges her. Durfte dann auch Live lernen wie oft die  Dorsche doch durchs Mittelwasser jagen.
Mit dem HDS einwandfrei zu erkennen und auch super zu beangeln. Hätte ich nie erwartet.

Poste mal noch ein paar Bilder, bin ich immer gespannt drauf auf sowas.

mfg
Heiko


----------



## bombe220488 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Bin auch immernoch am hadern ob und welches echolot ich mir zulegen soll.
Erst wollte ich eins mit dsi, mittlerweile glaube ich wenn schon denn schon. (Side Imaging)
Auch wenn ich bis jetzt wenig Erfahrung habe, mit dem bisherigen komme ich von der Bedienung und Deutung schon ganz gut klar (x125) 
Wobei man bei dem alten Ding wohl auch kaum nen dorschschwarm von unterwasserpflanzen unterscheiden kann wenn es dumm läuft. 

Was empfiehlst du denn für die Ostsee? Du hörst dich so an als hättest du nen plan von dem Krams 


Ps bin noch relativ jung und Technik begeistert


----------



## nichtsfaenger (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

@ Heiko
Danke für die super Erklärung und den Link.
Aber warum habe ich beim Dsi eine bessere Auflösung bei 455khz. Normal hat man doch mit 800khz die bessere Auflösung. Hat das auch wieder mit dem Abstrahlwinkel des Gebers zu tun? Egal welche tiefe ich gefahren bin(von 3m - 20m ) hatte ich mit 455Khz ein viel besseres und auch sauberes Bild. Sieht man ja auch auf den 2 Bildern von mir. Mit den 455khz konnte ich alles wunderbar erkennen. Wenn alles klappt, werde ich am Freitag nochmal angeln fahren. Vielleicht finde noch mal ein paar schöne Bilder. Ich kenne da so ein paar alte Brücken und ein alten Bahndamm im Wasser. Auch werde ich jetzt mal öfter den vergleich von 83khz zu 200khz machen. Die beiden Bilder kann man neben einander laufen lassen. Bilder abspeichern geht auch wunderbar mit dem Elite7.
Gps ist auch sehr gut getestet worden von mir. Habe eine gute Stelle gespeichert. Da bei wird auch die Tiefenangabe gespeichert. Bin dann mal eine Runde schleppen gefahren. Anschließend wollte ich die Stelle wieder auf suchen. Das klappte wunderbar und die gespeicherte Stelle wurde mir mit Entfernungsmetern angezeigt.
Fazit bei einen großen Test:  Mit allem sehr zufrieden:k
Für das Geld ein sehr tolles Gerät. Ein paar Feineinstellungen muß ich noch vornehmen und auch probieren. Wer ohne Sidescan leben kann, aber dafür mit Downscan und Gps, hat hier ein wunderbares Gerät.
Weitere aufgenommene Bilder werden folgen.
Gruß Mike


----------



## nichtsfaenger (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hallo
Gestern noch mal ein paar schöne Bilder von Renken auf unsere Talsperre gemacht. Mal konnte man mit 83khz besser Sachen sehen, mal mit 200khz. 
Auf einen 200khz Bild sieht man, wie ich meine Hegene langsam zupfe. Das Blei sieht man sehr gut. Auf den 83khz Bild sieht man das Blei nur sehr sehr schwach. Fast gar nicht. Da gegen sieht man auf den gleichen Bild, das der Renkenschwarm auf 83khz viel besser zu sehen ist. 
Und wer behauptet, das man mit Dsi keine Fische sieht und man in Bewegung sein muß, um was zu erkennen, wird hier auf den Bildern eines besseres gelehrt.
Eindeutig sieht man auch die Renkenschwärme oder die einzelne Renken.
Wenn ich weitere Bilder habe, werde ich sie hier einstellen.
Gruß Mike

P.S: Bilder lassen sich jetzt nicht hoch laden. Versuche es morgen noch mal.


----------



## Heimdall (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*



nichtsfaenger schrieb:


> Hallo
> Gestern noch mal ein paar schöne Bilder von Renken auf unsere Talsperre gemacht. Mal konnte man mit 83khz besser Sachen sehen, mal mit 200khz.
> Auf einen 200khz Bild sieht man, wie ich meine Hegene langsam zupfe. Das Blei sieht man sehr gut. Auf den 83khz Bild sieht man das Blei nur sehr sehr schwach. Fast gar nicht. Da gegen sieht man auf den gleichen Bild, das der Renkenschwarm auf 83khz viel besser zu sehen ist.
> Und wer behauptet, das man mit Dsi keine Fische sieht und man in Bewegung sein muß, um was zu erkennen, wird hier auf den Bildern eines besseres gelehrt.
> ...



du siehst bei 200khz weniger weil der Kegel kleiner ist. außerdem musst du die Empfindlichkeit höher stellen wie mit 83kHz


----------



## nichtsfaenger (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

@ Heimdall
Danke, für Deine Antwort. Das mit der Empfindlichkeit hätte ich beim nächsten Angeln ausprobiert. Weil ein Kumpel von mir hat auch das Elite 7 Hdi und der kann seine Nymphen sehen an der Hegene. Nur ich sehe den so selten. Ich habe noch ein wenig Feineinstellungen zu machen.
Bei Empfindlichkeit und Farblinie, wieviel Prozent hast Du Dein Gerät ca. stehen?
Gruß Mike


----------



## nichtsfaenger (3. August 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hey zusammen
Heute mal ein paar Bilder mit Dsi gemacht. Ich bin über umgestürzte Bäume gefahren, wo man dann die einzelne Äste sehen konnte.
Gruß Mike


----------



## nichtsfaenger (5. September 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hey zusammen
Hier noch ein sehr schönes Bild von einer alten Brücke.:k Man erkennt auch das Geländer und das Mauerwerk.
Gruß Mike


----------



## dexter_88 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

@nichtsfaenger

schöne bilder, vorallem das letzte mit der brücke. 

da muss ich sagen hab ich mit meinem x-4 einen Fehlkauf gemacht, sehe den Untergrund aber nichts mit sicheln...


----------



## Windelwilli (5. September 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*



dexter_88 schrieb:


> @nichtsfaenger
> 
> schöne bilder, vorallem das letzte mit der brücke.
> 
> da muss ich sagen hab ich mit meinem x-4 einen Fehlkauf gemacht, sehe den Untergrund aber nichts mit sicheln...


 
Geht mir genauso.
Habe auch ein Elite 4x, Untergrund und Wasserpflanzen erkennt man sehr gut.
Aber Sicheln...auch bei Fehlanzeige....


----------



## dexter_88 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso.
> Habe auch ein Elite 4x, Untergrund und Wasserpflanzen erkennt man sehr gut.
> Aber Sicheln...auch bei Fehlanzeige....


 
das kuriose an dem ganze ist, sicheln zeigt es keine aber wenn man auf Fish ID umstellt, ist auf einmal der ganze Bildschirm voll...

Ich benutze es zum Großteil nur zum karpfenangeln und da reicht es schon wenn man den Untergrund sieht, aber wenn es schon sicheln zeigen kann, könnte es das ja auch tun und einen nicht ahnungslos da sitzen lassen


----------



## STORM_2012 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Beim Fisch Symbol zeigt er dir auch Kraut als Fische an, Sicheln siehst du halt nur wenn wirklich Fische da sind und man auch genau rüber fährt , sonst sieht man nur halbe oder gar keine


----------



## dexter_88 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

war im sommer im Urlaub, wo ich es mit hatte, an dem see war glas glares wasser, man konnte bei 6m Wassertiefe noch den grund erkennen (vom Boot aus), ich bin auch über einige fische gefahren und das echo hat nichts gezeigt.

und hab alles nach Anleitung eingestellt, ich weis nicht kann man das x-4 komplett auf Automatik laufen lassen?

das einzigste was es mir 1x angezeigt hatte, war wie eine wolke im wasser (viele kleine Punkte auf einen haufen) im Mittelwasser,


----------



## nichtsfaenger (6. September 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

@Dexter88
Ist auch kein wunder,bei nur analog 800Watt Sendeleistung und 240 mal 160 Pixel auf dem Bildschirm.
Meins hat 250Watt Digital(entspricht ca. analog 2500 - 3800 Watt) und hat 800 mal 480 Pixel auf dem Bildschirm.
Jeder muß für sich selber entscheiden, was und wofür er es brauch und wieviel er ausgeben will und kann. Der Preisunterschied zu Deinem Echolot kommt nicht von ungefair. Viel bessere Technik + Gps usw im Echolot. Das ist,als würdest Du einen Trabbi und einen Mercedes mit einander vergleichen.
Gruß Mike


----------



## prof.Pike (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hallo zusammen, ich will auch das Lowrance Elite-7 HDI holen, nur habe ich noch eine Frage... 

Welche Karte muss ich für den Kartenplotter nehmen um die Deutschen Gewässer zu haben?


----------



## preuswo (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hallo,
als Kaufvariante Navionics Gold 46G für ca. 229€ oder Navionics Gold+-- mit frei wählbaren Europausschnitten, beides incl. 1 Jahr kostenfreie updates.
Oder die Kostenlose Variante, basierend auf openstreet maps, z.B.:  http://in-touch-with-adventure.de/maps/ ... 05_AT5.zip, diese karte in einen Ordner mit dem Namen vector der SD Karte kopieren, als Karte Lowrance im HDI 7 auswählen.
Es gibt sporadisch neuere Versione im WEB, einfach mit " Lowrance .at5 Karten" oder ähnlich suchen.
Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit auf google earth basierend eigene Gewässerkarten zu erstellen, siehe http://www.jigfanatics.de/angelboote/seekartenselbererstellen/gewaesserkartenerstellung.html

Gruß


----------



## prof.Pike (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Danke für die Antwort!  
Was ist denn für eine Karte als Standart vorinstalliet?


----------



## preuswo (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

eine Basic Weltkarte


----------



## minden (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*



Harald Backes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bisher hab ich hier nur mitgelesen.
> Ich komme aus dem Saarland und bin begeisterter Zanderangler. Aus Zeitgründen bin ich allerdings im Allgemeinen auf ein oder zwei Angeltrips im Jahr beschränkt. Die gingen in den letzten Jahren fast ausschließlich nach Rumänien.
> ...



Moin, also bei uns hat das geklappt, zumindest mit dem HDS5.

Wir sind gerade dabei, einen neuen Bericht fertig zu machen, müssen das aber noch zuende testen mit meinem HDI7.

Bis jetzt, zumindest was die Offline Karten angeht, sieht es super aus. Versuchen uns ferade in das Thema Navico Map Creator und Reefmaster.

Ich selber habe nur einen Mac und kann leider nicht selber testen..mein Kollege ist aber schon gut dabei.

Wie gesagt, Bericht kommt, wenn alles passt.

Greeetz

PS: Finde das teil eigentlich auch geil, hat aber noch leichte Kinderkrankheiten (Hängt sich auf, geht aus, beim loggen kommt ein Popup, was sagt das Speicherkarte vol ist,..), die hoffentlich über Updates behoben werden in Zukunft.


----------



## Heimdall (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Kann man irgendwo einstellen, dass sich das Ding nicht abschaltet bei unveränderter GPS-Position? nach 2-3h stehen geht es aus. Muss dann halt neu gestartet werden.


----------



## minden (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

So noch am testen....müssen noch ein paar Sachen ändern bzw. kapieren. Wenn dann alles läuft schreiben wir was zusammen.

Aber so sieht´s bis jetzt auf dem Lot aus Elite 7 / Navico Map Creator / Reefmaster.


----------



## Heimdall (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Sehr schön, freu mich schon auf den Bericht!


----------



## buddah (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Sieht doch schon ganz top aus! 

Hat jemand die OMS AT5 schon aufs 7er geladen??


----------



## nichtsfaenger (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*



buddah schrieb:


> Sieht doch schon ganz top aus!
> 
> Hat jemand die OMS AT5 schon aufs 7er geladen??




Ja,ich. Du hast alle Gewässer ohne Tiefenlinien drauf. Brücken sind auch drin.
Aber hier und da fehlt auch schon mal ein Objekt.
In meinen Hausgewässer ist eine große Naturschutzinsel. Die fehlt leider in der Osm.


----------



## allegoric (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Weiß jemand, ob es noch größere Unterschiede zwischen HDI 7 und 5 gibt außer der Bildschirmgröße?


----------



## nichtsfaenger (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*



allegoric schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob es noch größere Unterschiede zwischen HDI 7 und 5 gibt außer der Bildschirmgröße?



Es gibt sonst keine Unterschiede beim Hdi5 und 7. Ausser der Preis und die Bildschirmgröße.
Ich würde aber wieder eins mit größeren Bildschirm nehmen, vorallem, wenn das Echolot ca. 1,0m - 1,5m von einem entfernt ist und die Sonne direkt da drauf scheint. Und wenn Du dann noch den Bildschirm 3 geteilt (Gps,Sonar,Dsi) hast, siehst Du mit dem Hdi5 nicht viel. Da mußt Du dann schon genauer hin schauen.


----------



## minden (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Bin da selber Laie, da mein Kollege das macht...aber die Karte entsteht ja durch .at5 und .lcm Daten...


----------



## minden (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

So,....selbst erstellte Karte heute getestet....funtzt wunderbar...passt alles.


----------



## Heimdall (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Klingt super, bin aut den Bericht gespannt!


----------



## minden (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

So, hier der Bericht Teil 1...


http://www.jigfanatics.de/angelboote/reefmaster/tiefenkartenerstellenmitreefmaster.html

Versucht es mal und falls ihr irgendwo aneckt, bitte bescheid geben...


----------



## allegoric (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Super erklärt und scheint "einfach" zu gehen. Der Preis für die Software "geht" auch ganz gut, wie ich finde.


----------



## prof.Pike (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Sieht eigentlich gar nicht so schwer aus! 
Hab keinen Preis für das Programm gefunden... 
Was kostet es denn und wie lange geht die Lizens?


----------



## minden (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Ich meine 119$
Wir sind aber noch mit der Testversion dabei.
Wenn das alles geil ist, werden wir wohl auch kaufen....


----------



## allegoric (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Ich habe zwar Dr. Depth...würde mir aber Reefmaster auch zulegen, wenn es das hält, was es verspricht. Von der Bedienung her macht es einen besseren Eindruck. Nun brauche ich nur noch ein Echolot, was auch loggen kann, das wird aber erst im Frühjahr gekauft. Ich schwanke noch zwischen HDI 5, HDI, 7 und HDS 5, wo das Logging nativ unterstützt wird. Vom preislichen her würde mir das HDI 5 am besten gefallen...aber wenn man alle 3 Bildschirme nutzen will, wirds knapp mit dem Bild. Ich hatte das Problem schon mit dem Elite 4, wenn man Echo und Karte nutzen will. Dann kniet man vorm Gerät und hofft noch irgendetwas erkennen zu wollen. Das war mist , ansonsten war die Technik super, nur kann ich das aufgrund fehlender Kartenunterstützung nur als Echo in den hiesigen Breiten nutzen. Mal schauen, ob sich das Logging beim HDI verbessert. Die Fehler, die minden beschrieben hat, macht nicht gerade Lust auf mehr.


----------



## Ronny_Kär (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir auch ein Elite 7 hdi geholt und habe folgendes Problem.
Ich bin aus Österreich und habe hier von meinem See auch keine Karte. Ich habe jetzt eine Micro sd in das Echolot gegeben, aber sie wird nicht erkannt. 

Gibt es dafür eigene karten oder kann ich eine beliebige nehmen, bzw. muss kanns am Format liegen?

Liebe Grüße

Ronny


----------



## minden (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Also ich hab ne normale 16 ner karte, alles super. 8 reichen aber völlig aus.

Das mit dem loggen geht bei einem bekannten mittlerweile gut. 
Ich speicher halt oft zwischen, ich denke das wird ein software Problem sein und irgendwann per update eliminiert werden.


----------



## Ronny_Kär (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hallo, danke für die Antwort.
Ich habe nun eine neue sd Karte gekauft und es funktioniert. Da ich vorher noch nichts mit gps echoloten zu tun hatte hätte ich aber noch eine Frage.
Wenn ich die Daten zu meinem See sammeln will, wie gehe ich das am besten an?
Einfach den ganzen see abfahren und dabei die sonaraufzeichnung speichern?

Danke LG


----------



## minden (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Naja, da gibt es 2 vorgehensweisen. Entweder abfahren ohne angeln, oder angeln und nebenbei aufzeichnen. 
Oder du kombinierst es und schleppst beim loggen, so hat man noch die Chance was dabei zu fangen.


----------



## allegoric (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Über einen Bericht zur Portierung auf das Lot wäre auf jeden Fall interessant! Weiterhin würde mich interessieren, wie ihr den Rand des Gewässers definiert? Über Umwege mittels Open StreetMaps -> *.at5 Umrandung und diese dann als Track mit der Tiefe 0 oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit bei Reefmaster direkt?

Viele Grüße


----------



## minden (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Um das Topic hier nicht abschweifen zu lassen, habe ich mal hier ein neues zu dem Thema Reefmaster und Co aufgemacht..

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3999960#post3999960


----------



## Northcoast (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Moin,
Habe bis dato noch kein Echolot benutzt.
Gibt es denn einen Kartenanbieter der eine gleichzeitige 3D Aufzeichnung bei Fahrten realisiert bzw diese später am Rechner bearbeitet werden können?
Wenn ja, welchen Anbieter würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## minden (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Was meinst du mit "Kartenanbieter"?
Die Karte die da rein kommt ist eine leere Speicherkarte von "media Markt und Co".

Du meinst wahrscheinlich "Programm, welches die aufgezeichneten Daten im Rechner zu einer Karte in 3D zusammenfügen kann"?
Da gibt oder gab es noch Dr. Depth, war aber wohl wesentlich komplizierter und wurde auch (ich meine an Humminbird) verkauft.


----------



## Northcoast (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Man kann doch für Echolote mit integriertem Kartenplotter Karten zum Navigieren kaufen z.b. von Navionics ..
Meine Frage war, ob solche Karten-programme gleichzeitig bei Aufzeichnung der Echolotdaten eine 3D Version dieser ermöglichen, bzw ich einfach meine Mini-SD card in den Rechner schiebe und mit mehr oder weniger Mausklicks zugriff auf diese habe?
Also ohne mir ein extra Programm kaufen zu müssen und diese Aufwendig zu erstellen.


----------



## minden (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Es gibt fertige Karten von Navionics, die macht man ins Lot und hat seine Seekarte.

-Navionics = fertige gekaufte Karte, kein Programm
-Reefmaster+Navico+leere Speicherkarte (eigene aufgezeichnete Daten)-> Eigene Karte erstellen mit den Programmen die du dazu kaufts
-Es gibt Lote mit 2 Slots, da kannst du eine Navionics laufen lassen und gleichzeitig aufzeichnen im anderen Slot
Elite 7 hat nur 1 Slot
-Ich kann mit eigen erstellten Karten diese aber darstellen lassen und gleichzeitig aufzeichnen, ich glaube nicht dass du auf eine fertige Navionics aufzeichnen kannst (macht ja eigentlich auch keinen Sinn weil du ja mit Navionics schon ne karte hast!)
-Ob du eine Navionicskarte in reefmaster und Navioco einlesen kannst um dir eine 3D karte zu bauen, weiss ich nicht.

->Also, wenn du dir 3D karten erstellen willst am Rechner, dann geht das nur mit Programmen wie Reefmaster oder Dr. Depth


----------



## Northcoast (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Ok, thx für die ausführliche Antwort!

Naja solche fertige Karten werden ja keine 3D-funktion haben. Daher dachte ich das die Hersteller der Echolote oder der Karten, entweder auf ner Website oder mit nem eigenen mitgelieferten Programm solch einen Service liefern. 
Werde dies bezüglich mal nachhaken. 
Wäre ja höchste Zeit das Sie so etwas anbieten!

In wie weit eine 3D-funktion dann auf dem Wasser für mich Sinn macht oder ob die Gewässer-Karten dort in Kombination mit dem Echo reichen werde ich ja sehen.
Aber wenigstens weiß ich jetzt das ich an 2slots net drum komme.

Danke minden


----------



## preuswo (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hallo,

habe da eine Frage, leider ist auf meiner Navionics Gold46g zwar unser Gewässer ( fränkische Seenplatte) drauf, aber ohne Tiefenlinien. Die Tiefenlinien gibt es als pdf file, gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies zu kombinieren oder geht es nur mit Abfahren der Seen und diese plotts dann dafür zu verwenden, Insight Planner oder Reefmaster?

Danke


----------



## Northcoast (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*



preuswo schrieb:


> leider ist auf meiner Navionics Gold46g zwar unser Gewässer ( fränkische Seenplatte) drauf, aber ohne Tiefenlinien. Die Tiefenlinien gibt es als pdf file, gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies zu kombinieren oder geht es nur mit Abfahren der Seen und diese plotts dann dafür zu verwenden, Insight Planner oder Reefmaster?



Das kann dir bestimmt am besten der Navionic-support sagen!
Aber wenn du diese pdf auf ne sd-card packst oder ggf. sie in ein für dein gerät lesbares Format packst, könnte dein Echolot diese bestimmt lesen!
Allerdings musste denn wohl die die Navi-card entfernen!..sei denn du hast 2slots.


----------



## preuswo (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hallo,
mein Elite-7 hat ja nur einen slot-- das pdf file ist vom Landratsamt o ä., also sicherlich nicht vom Elite lesbar


----------



## Northcoast (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*



preuswo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mein Elite-7 hat ja nur einen slot-- das pdf file ist vom Landratsamt o ä., also sicherlich nicht vom Elite lesbar



Der "minden" hat auf seite 10 hier nen link zu nem tröt gepackt wo  veranschaulicht wird, wie du für dein gewässer ne karte erstellen kannst!  im net gibts da aber auch viel zu finden...


----------



## Bass Assasin (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hallo!

Ich Liebäugel auch mit einem Elite 7. Mich würde mal interressieren bis wieviel m man im Kartenmodus ranzoomen kann. 
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen. 
Danke schonmal.


----------



## allegoric (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*



preuswo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe da eine Frage, leider ist auf meiner Navionics Gold46g zwar unser Gewässer ( fränkische Seenplatte) drauf, aber ohne Tiefenlinien. Die Tiefenlinien gibt es als pdf file, gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies zu kombinieren oder geht es nur mit Abfahren der Seen und diese plotts dann dafür zu verwenden, Insight Planner oder Reefmaster?
> 
> Danke



Das müsste mit Navico Map Creator gehen. Das Programm ist kostenlos unter: 

https://insightstore.navico.com/site/insight_charts/7?type=NL-MC-DL&subcategory_id=27&prod_id=522

verfügbar.


----------



## nichtsfaenger (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*



Bass Assasin schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich Liebäugel auch mit einem Elite 7. Mich würde mal interressieren bis wieviel m man im Kartenmodus ranzoomen kann.
> Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen.
> Danke schonmal.



@ Bass Assasin
Gps-Karte auf dem ganzen Bildschirm 10m.
Gps-Karte und Sonar oder Dsi auch 10m.
Gps-Karte und Sonar und Dsi 20m.
Habe Gewässerkarte von Osm drin.
Selbst wenn Du das Bild 4 oder 5-fach teilst, bleibt es bei 20m.
Gruß Mike


----------



## Bass Assasin (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Danke Nichtsfänger für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## minden (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Bei eigenen Karten liegt dass dann noch an deinen Einstellungen in Reefmaster.


----------



## preuswo (1. November 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hallo,

gibt es Informationen zu folgender Merkwürdigkeit? Das Elite 7 meckert bei Solaraufzeichnung spätestens nach 30 Minuten mit dem Hinweis es wäre nur noch Platz für 10 Minuten Aufzeichnung auf der SD Karte, egal ob eine 8, 16 oder 32GB SD-Karte drin ist. Dies wiederholt sich alle paar Minuten. Der logfile ist dann gerade mal zwischen 80 und 130MB gross, also mehr als genügend Platz auf der Karte. Da dies nervig ist habe ich bisher die Aufzeichnung gestoppt und eine neue Aufzeichnung gestartet. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese Warnung zu unterdrücken, ausser auf einen Softwarepatch zu warten?
Danke und Gruß


----------



## Heimdall (1. November 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Drück einfach solang auf Enter bis die Meldung nicht mehr kommt, dass Echo zeichnet weiter auf.


----------



## preuswo (1. November 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

ja, ist nur nervig


----------



## minden (1. November 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Das soll daran liegen, dass das Elite 7 noch nicht korrekt loggen kann. Hoffe es wird bald mal nen Update geben sodass es verschwindet.


----------



## buddah (5. November 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

servus,

kurze Frage: Ich hab gerade meine Elite 7 ausgepackt!! 

Aber ich bekommen kein GPS Siganal, werder innen noch aussen...geht das nur wenn der Geber angeschlossen ist?? 

THx


----------



## minden (5. November 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Müsste glaub ich so gehen,..aber ansonsten, schließ den Geber doch einfach mal an...


----------



## buddah (5. November 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Mhh okay innen hab ich ihn schon angeschlossen gehabt....werde es morgen mal aussen probieren !!

Vielen Dank


----------



## minden (6. November 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Ach ja,..es brauch manchmal ein bisschen, bis es gps bekommt, also warte mal ruhig ein paar minuten ab. Aber drinnen brauchst du es nicht testen, wenn dann wird das nur draussen gehen.


----------



## as12 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*



buddah schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> kurze Frage: Ich hab gerade meine Elite 7 ausgepackt!!
> 
> ...



hi

es hat eine interne antenne also geht es ohne geber, ich wohne in einem dachgeschoss viele fenster  und hatte heute nach längerem nicht nutzen innerhalb von 2min ein gps fix

gruß


----------



## prof.Pike (23. November 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hallo Leute, wie verhält sich das Elite 7 Hdi zur Bootsgeschwindigkeit? 
Gibt es da was zu beachten um genaue Aufzeichnungen zu bekommen, oder regelt es das alleine?


----------



## minden (24. November 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Kollege sagte mal was mit max 8km/h,..ich selber zeichne nur mit 4-5 auf,...dann kann ich nebenbei auch noch schleppen...


----------



## prof.Pike (26. November 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Stellst du das im Echolot ein? 

Ich war letztes We auf einer Messe und ein Verkäufer gar mir von dem Elite 7 Hdi abgeraten, weil wenn ich z.B. schleppe und nicht auf 0,2 km/h, die genaue Geschwindigkeit im Echolot einstelle, kann es passieren, das mir Fische nicht mehr richtig angezeigt werden und Hindernisse ( Steine, Äste, usw.) 
Ist es wirklich so? Wenn ja gilt das für DSI oder Fischfinder oder beidem? 

Ich bin eigentlich der Meinung, dass das Echolot sich von selber auf die Geschwindigkeit synchronisiert, weil es die doch vom GPS kriegt, oder? 

Danke für eure Antworten! Wäre echt klasse wenn ihr mir das beantworten könnt!


----------



## nichtsfaenger (26. November 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Ich habe auch das Elite 7 Hdi.
Ich fahre mit dem E-Motor bis zu 6 km/h. Das normale Sonar und das Dsi zeigen alles ohne Probleme da. Am Echolot habe ich zwecks Geschwindigkeit nichts ein gestellt.


----------



## Heimdall (27. November 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Der Verkäufer hat dir ziemlichen Müll erzählt! 

Ich kann dir wie mein Vorredner versichern, dass du bis 6kmh keine Probleme bei der Anzeige hast. ich stelle auch nix um oder ein und bekomme super Bilder (ping speed ist nornall).


----------



## bombe220488 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

4-7kmh ist für die mittlere Ping Einstellung perfekt. 
Wenn du driftest oder noch langsamer fährst kann du auf langsam stellen.
Ab 7kmh halt hoher wobei ich nicht weiß wir gut das geht wenn man so "schnell" unterwegs ist. 

Hab mal bei einer Echolot Schulung teilgenommen und die Werte von dort.


----------



## prof.Pike (27. November 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Alles klar, ich danke euch :m

Mfg: Kuhnke


----------



## as12 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

jo hab ich auch in der regel die mittlere ping und die bilder
absolut perfekt, mein bestes lot bisher, das zaubert schon schöne sicheln oder halbsicheln auf den schirm


----------



## fugs (29. November 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hallo Leute
Habe mir soeben ein Elite 7HDI gegönnt und beim auspacken festgestellt, dass keine Sicherung (Schwarze box) dabei war....
Muss diese separat bestellt werden? Ich frage, da ein Beutel mit mit Schrauben aufgerissen war...#c
Gruss
Zoran


----------



## WilhelmTell (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hoi Zoran, ja die Sicherung + Halter sollten dabei sein. Kaufe dir ev. für Paar Stutz in do it your self andere. Die Sicherung ist 3A träge.


----------



## Rennschnecke01 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Lohnt sich der Mehrpreis für das Elite 7 wegen des größeren Monitors gegenüber dem Elite 5 ??

Plane die Anschaffung eines der beiden Geräte für den Winter.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## WilhelmTell (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Eine Frage an die Elite 7 DSI Benutzer - Der Combo hat einen hervorragenden Sonar, den ich gerne im Split-Zoom Modus nutze. Jedoch sobald die Seite Karte/Sonar aktiv ist, verschwindet der Split-Zoom Modus.
 Scheinbar sind die Seiten vorgegeben, vielleicht kann man sie doch ändern (SW Stand 2.0-2.0.14).
 Danke für eine Antwort und Grüsse Euch alle von dem Zürichsee


----------



## WilhelmTell (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hoi Rennschnecke01
 Sobald Du Seite Karte/Sonar/DownScan einschaltest, wirst Du froh sein, dass Du den Mehrpreis bezahlt hast.


----------



## k1ng (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Ist denn das Downscan beim Elite 7hdi genau so gut wie bei den HDS Geräten ?


----------



## WilhelmTell (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Kenne das DownScan Modul für HDS nicht, bei der Elite 7hdi bin ich von der DSI Funktion nicht begeistert - würde sagen es ist "nice to have". Viel besser finde ich den hervorragenden Sonar.


----------



## WilhelmTell (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Noch eine Frage zu GPS Funktion - mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Cursor bei geringen Bootsgeschwindigkeiten (Treiben bei etwa 0,3 km/std), die Treibrichtung NICHT richtig anzeigt. Hat jemand von Euch eine Ahnung, ab welcher Geschwindigkeit der Cursor richtig funktioniert?


----------



## k1ng (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Habe interessen an einem Elite7hdi.
Aber die DSI Funktion kommt mir etwas verpixelt vor, sehe ich das richtig ?
Wegen dieser Funktion habe ich nämlich interesse an dem Gerät


----------



## WilhelmTell (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hoi K1ng, das Forum scheint von allen verlassen zu sein. Habe gehofft, dass HDI erfahrene Profis was zu Deiner letzten Frage schreiben und ich dabei etwas lerne. Also, hier meine Meinung:
 Habe etwa 15 Jahre Erfahrung mit analogen Lowrance Sonars und Garmin GPS in Norwegen und auf dem Zürichsee. Vor einem Monat habe ich mir den Elite 7HDI gekauft und damit erst etwa 6 Std. auf dem See verbracht. Stromverbrauch, Display, Menüführung, Sonar sind super und den analogen Geräten weit überlegen.
 Der Processor (CPU) scheint manchmal überfordert zu sein.
 Der GPS + die Navionics Karte sind einiges schlechter als bei Garmin GPS.
 Der DSI ist für mich, bis jetzt, wirklich nice to have. Vielleicht komme ich dem noch auf den Geschmack (er soll Dir helfen die Bodenstruktur von Fischecho zu unterscheiden), aber der, der Sonarecho lesen kann, braucht so was nicht.
 Kenne den HDS nicht, aber ich denke, dass er ausser DSI alles andere wie der HDI kann, ist teuerer, so würde ich eher den HDI wieder kaufen. Die DSI Entwicklung lauft ja weiter, so hoffe ich eines Tages ein SW UpDate zu kriegen, dass ich mit der DSI sogar die Schuppen auf einem Hecht zählen kann.
 Aber das ist meine Meinung, jede muss selber wissen, was er braucht.
 Wünsche Dir Frohe Weihnachten und Gut Fisch in 2014


----------



## minden (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

@ rennschnecke.
Ich meine dass man mit dem elite 5 nicht aufzeichnen kann, das wäre für mich ein ausschlusskriterium da ich mir karten mit reefmaster selber mache.
@king
Also für den downscan am hds brauchst du ja noch exzra die box. Wie der unterschoed isz weiss ich nicht. Aber was meinst du mit verpixelt? Ich finde nicht das er verpixelt ist, aber weiss ja auch nicht was du etwarzest, eine untetwasserkammera ist rs ( zum glück) noch nicht(;


----------



## k1ng (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Ich hatte die letzten Angeltrips ein HDS 9 gen2 dabei.
Kommt mir so vor als wäre es beim 9er ein verbessertes DSI
ABER dazwischen liegen 2000€!
Habe im Moment das X135, kann es deuten und fängt.
ABER , die Feinheiten , Äste, Hänger gefahren kann ich nicht genau indentifizieren.
Deshalb kommt mir nächstes Jahr das Elite 7hdi - Portable ins Haus

Vielen Dank für die Antworten


----------



## nichtsfaenger (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*



k1ng schrieb:


> Habe interessen an einem Elite7hdi.
> Aber die DSI Funktion kommt mir etwas verpixelt vor, sehe ich das richtig ?
> Wegen dieser Funktion habe ich nämlich interesse an dem Gerät


Hey K1ng
Schau Dir meine Echolotbilder vom Elite7 hier auf den Seiten an. Also, wenn das was beim Dsi, verpixelt sein soll, weiß ich nicht, was du in dieser Preisklasse erwartest. Ich bin super zufrieden mit allen Funktionen des Elite 7.:l


----------



## Stxkx1978 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

war heute das erste mal mit dem hdi-7 draussen.
hatte voreb schon ein wenig eingestellt gehabt.

auf 200hz im linken bildschirm war gut,hatte sicheln und untergrund gut angezeigt.

das dsi hatte ich mit 800hz laufen.hatte verschiedene farbmodi gewählt,kontrast und sensibilität hoch und runter das bild war voll für die füsse.
es wurde nur leicht die oberfläche,und der grund angezeigt.
im sepia modus ist der rest rabenschwarz.
irgendwo hab ich da den wurm drin.hatte auch mehr gefischt als herumgespielt.

1 welchen farbmodus habt ihr?
2.wie hoch habt ihr den kontrast?

Ist da ein entscheidender schlüssel bessere bilder zu bekommen?

fische im rhein,tiefe bis 9m,relativ klar das wasser.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Heimdall (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Stell mal 455hz ein. Bei 9m ist es meiner Meinung nach die bessere Einstellung.
Hatte die selben Probleme bei 800hz.


----------



## Stxkx1978 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

servus,
das gerät war am anfang auf 455hz,
da wars genauso.
schätze das da wirklich irgendwas verstellt ist.
schaffe es dieses jahr wohl nicht mehr aufs wasser.
das fuchst mich ganz schön|supergri

werde dann das angelzeug daheim lassen und das lot einstellen.

danke für die antwort

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## WilhelmTell (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hoi Stuka1978
 Benutze Sepia, 455kHz, Kontrast 50 - 80 %. Sepiahintergrund ist Schwarz, Bodenstruktur ist hell, Fischsicheln auch. Sieht  aus so wie ein Negativfilm


----------



## Stxkx1978 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

danke dir für die antwort.
vielleicht packe ich es nochmal zum einstellen am kommenden montag raus zu fahren.werde es dann so einstellen und dann hoffentlich staunen!:m

wünsche dir ein schönes weihnachtsfest.
danke nochmal für die info!

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## stoffel1 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*



fugs schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Habe mir soeben ein Elite 7HDI gegönnt und beim auspacken festgestellt, dass keine Sicherung (Schwarze box) dabei war....
> Muss diese separat bestellt werden? Ich frage, da ein Beutel mit mit Schrauben aufgerissen war...#c
> Gruss
> Zoran



apropos Sicherung. Bei mir war sie dabei, mit so einem kleinen schwarzen Kasten mit zwei Kabeln dran....wusste aber nicht wo ich die Sicherung hätte reintun sollen?! Jetzt liegt das Ding im Karton, ist das wichtig? Oder ist das beim Festeinbau zu beachten?
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## bombe220488 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*



stoffel1 schrieb:


> apropos Sicherung. Bei mir war sie dabei, mit so einem kleinen schwarzen Kasten mit zwei Kabeln dran....wusste aber nicht wo ich die Sicherung hätte reintun sollen?! Jetzt liegt das Ding im Karton, ist das wichtig? Oder ist das beim Festeinbau zu beachten?
> Gruß
> Stephan



Sollte man schon nutzen, im Fehlerfall brennen dir dann wenigstens nicht die leitungen oder das Echolot ab, oder zumindest die Batterie nimmt keinen schaden.


----------



## stoffel1 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

äh ja, hört sich schlüssig an....nur wo kommt die Sicherung hin? kann es sein, dass die zwischen Lot und Batterie geschaltet wird?


----------



## bombe220488 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*



stoffel1 schrieb:


> äh ja, hört sich schlüssig an....nur wo kommt die Sicherung hin? kann es sein, dass die zwischen Lot und Batterie geschaltet wird?




Achso, ja genau richtig, du baust die sicherung möglichst dicht an der batterie zwischen Lot und batterie in den + Strang ein.
Dicht an der Batterie weil ja nur alles hinter der sicherung dann abgesichert ist.
Das du da jetzt irgendwie große Fehler hast ist zwar eher selten aber auf dem Wasser gilt ja Safety First |supergri


http://www.lowrance.com/Root/Lowrance-Documents/US/Elite-7_IG_988-10438-001_w.pdf

Da gibt es auch ein kleines bild dazu (Fuse) = Sicherung


----------



## stoffel1 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hi Stephan,

super#h
Der "Zettel" liegt bei meinem Lot glaube ich gar nicht dabei....
Aber egal, werde die Sicherung dann mal lieber zwischensetzen.

Besten Dank
Stephan


----------



## bombe220488 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Mach das ruhig schaden tut das nicht und sollte auch kein Kraftakt sein.

Gerne doch. :m


----------



## k1ng (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Habt ihr noch ein paar Screenshots von euren Elite Geräten ?


----------



## Daniel SN (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hab leider noch nicht viele Bilder gemacht. 
Mich würde aber einmal interessieren was die Profis zu den Sicheln sagen können. ( welcher Fisch das sein könnte)
Vielen Dank.


----------



## allegoric (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Ganz klar Nessi, das sieht man doch


----------



## Seewolf 01 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

wo hast du denn geangelt?

Hier ein Bild von der Ostsee...


----------



## Daniel SN (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

War auf dem Schweriner See.


----------



## Seewolf 01 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

hattest du dort etwas gefangen?
Es ist sehr schwer, am Echobild die Fischart zu erkennen.


----------



## Daniel SN (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Nein leider nicht, war aber in der Hoffnung das dies eventuell Zander sein könnten.


----------



## k1ng (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hi,
ist beim Elite7HDI ein Displayschutz dabei ?
Oder muss der extra erworben werden ?


----------



## stoffel1 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

muss man extra kaufen..leigt bei 20€ glaube ich.
Hab darauf verzichtet, das bei mir eh geschützt in der Tasche transportiert wird


----------



## stoffel1 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

hier auch nochmal nen Bild von meiner ersten Tour, die ich mit dem Lot gemacht habe....


----------



## stoffel1 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

upppps vergessen hochzuladen


----------



## Daniel SN (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Ich hab mir das Cover gekauft. Deswegen lasse ich das Gerät auch auf dem Alu Koffer montiert anstatt es immer abzubauen und im Schaumstoff zu betten. Kann ja nachher mal Foto von machen.


----------



## Carpdr (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hallo Daniel,

 wie bekommt man eigentlich die Dreiteilung auf Seite 16 hin.
 linkes das GPS und daneben die beiden grossen Darstellung des Echos und DSIs ?

 Danke und Gruß
 Dreamer


----------



## Daniel SN (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Moin. Du gehst oben auf Pages dann suchst du dir unten eine Seitendarstellung aus und drückst Menu. Dann kommt das Fenster mit Seitenaufteilung siehe Foto. Dort gehst du dann auf Seite oder Horizontal und kannst im Anschluss die Bild Größe nach Bedarf verschieben. Hoffe das ich damit helfen konnte.


----------



## Daniel SN (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Und hier nochmal mit Cover auf dem Koffer. Benötige es ja als Portable Version da ich mit unterschiedlichen Booten unterwegs bin wenn ich eingeladen werde.


----------



## Brunnenbaumeister (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hallo bin neu hier .
Hab mir gestern das elite 7 gekauft und hab's heute ausprobiert . 
Find das Ding total geil . Macht monstermässig Spaß.
Hatte die fischerkennung an und zeigte mir schon paar fische .
Wenn ich den Modus ausgemacht habe , habe ich nur ganz leichte Sicheln gesehen , war aber im nachtmodus . Find das grün Super. Könnt ihr mir mal die fischserkennung erklären mit den sicheln. Und sollte dann auf dem 455 kHz punkte zu sehen sein ? Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen


----------



## Daniel SN (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Moin Brunnenbaumeister. Erst einmal herzlich Willkommen hier im Board und Glückwunsch zu deiner neuen Anschaffung. Die Fischerkennung würde ich an deiner Stelle ausschalten da du zu viele Störechos bekommst. Nachher fängst du sonst nur Algen ;-) ich nutze seit heute die letzte Farbgebung Blau mit Bodenerkennung. Nachtsicht empfinde ich persönlich als nicht optimal. Und die 455 kHz zeigen dir eventuell nur die Punkte an da dieser Sendebereich sehr groß ist und die Fische weiter weg vom Boot stehen. Ich nutze 200/455 als Echo und Dsi. Es kommt natürlich auch drauf an wie tief dein Gewässer ist. 
Probieren geht über studieren bis du die perfekte Einstellung für dein Gewässer gefunden hast. Wünsche dir nun viel Spaß beim experimentieren und erfolgreiche Angeltouren.


----------



## Brunnenbaumeister (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Danke Daniel für die schnelle Antwort probier ich nächstes mal aus .


----------



## Carpdr (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hallo Daniel,

super und vielen Dank für die Erklärung.
Werde das heute abend mal testen
Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Daniel SN (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Kein Problem.
Euch beiden noch viel spaß und eventuell bekomme ich ja auch noch eine Antwort auf meine Fischsicheln.


----------



## Seewolf 01 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Ich hatte dir doch schon gesagt, dass es sehr schwer Ist,
an den Sicheln die genaue Fischart zu erkennen.
Es werden wohl Zander gewesen sein!


----------



## Daniel SN (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Danke


----------



## Seewolf 01 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hi Daniel,
ich habe mir auch letztes Jahr das HDS 7 T gekauft und 
konnte es leider nur 3 X aud dem Wasser testen.
Davor hate ich auch 3 andere gute Echolote, die aber nicht mit der Auflösung mithalten konnten...ist ja klar.
Wenn ich dieses Jahr wieder richtig zum angeln los kommen,
dann können wir ja gern Echobilder austauschen und dann 
werden wir sehen, ob wir es schaffen, die Fischart zu erkennen.


----------



## Daniel SN (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Das wäre ne Super Idee. Werde aus diesem Grund denn mal öfters ein Foto machen.


----------



## Don-Machmut (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

moin moin 

sacht mal ich gedenke mir auch ein elite 7 hdi zuzulegen gibt es dafür ein originales niro blech für die feste heckmontage so das ich den geber nicht unter wasser anschrauben muss am gfk ????


----------



## Daniel SN (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Moin Don. Nein soweit ich weiß nicht. Aber es gibt hier im Forum hab ich gestern grad gesehen ein Thema zur Montage und dort wird ein dickes Küchenbrett aus Kunststoff zurecht gesägt und dann am Boot verklebt. Und in dieses kannst du dann beruhigt bohren um deinen Geber zu montieren. Lässt sich auch wieder einfach entfernen. Wenn ich nachher die Zeit finde suche ich den Link mal raus.


----------



## Bodensee89 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276874


----------



## Don-Machmut (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

@ Daniel SN

jo danke ...das mit dem brett hatte ich schon gelesen ich dachte es gibt so ein originales blech zur festen heckmontage schade schade


----------



## Daniel SN (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Genau den meinte ich. Danke Bodensee


----------



## k1ng (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Wie ist es denn mit der Speicherplatzbelegung ?
1 Stunde Aufzeichnen wieviel Mb ?


----------



## Daniel SN (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Was aufzeichnen? Hast eine leere Speicherkarte drin oder als gewässerkarte? 
Track und Punkte speichert er auch ohne Karte.


----------



## k1ng (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Leere Speicherkarte
Sonaraufzeichnung

Wieviel MB verbraucht es wenn ich 1 Stunde Sonaraufzeichnung habe


----------



## Der Boris (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Moin Zusammen!
Wie habt ihr von euren Elite 7 HDI den Geber montiert?
In die Bilge eingeklebt? Von außen angeschraubt oder Portable an der Stange?
Frage nur, da ich an meinen Boot keine Geberstange montiert bekomme, und am Heck anschrauben wollt ich's nicht!
Möglichkeit wäre von innen mit Silikon blasenfrei einkleben. Hat das von euch schon jemand gemacht? Sind die Werte vom Geber noch ok, oder kann man dann auf dem Bildschirm nichts mehr erkennen?
Dank im Vorraus!
MfG Boris


----------



## hacky1000 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Moin,
habe das Elite 7 auch zu Hause liegen und suche einen "Anbauplatz". Mein alter Schwinger ist eingeklebt. Laut Aussage des Händlers ist das bei modernen Geräten nicht mehr praktikabel. Das hochfrequente Signal wird bis zu 80% geschluckt... DSI hat dann die gleiche Qualität wie mein 15 Jahre altes Echolot...
Gruß hacky


----------



## Der Boris (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Danke Hacky!
Dann werd Ichs doch erstmal wieder als Portablen Geber nutzen und es wieder mit Saugnapf und Kukident anheften!
MfG Boris


----------



## Daniel SN (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

King das kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten da ich keine Karte im Echo habe.  Werde mir nur noch eine Navionics Gold kaufen.
Wozu zeichnest du denn deine Echolot Bilder auf?


----------



## Daniel SN (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Seewolf

Ich stell dann mal das nächste Bild ein.


----------



## Seewolf 01 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

schönes Bild Daniel,
das ist Rudi der Killerkarfen auf dem Bild---:q

Ich zeichne bei mir im HDS auch auf, auf einer 16GB SD-Karte.
Die Daten kann man sich hinterher anzeigen lassen,
um neu Hot-Spots zu finden.
Desweiteren kann man sich mit den Daten eine Tiefenkarte bastel.


----------



## BOB2611 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hier mal was von unserem Elite 7 hatten es im Urlaub im Einsatz und ich war echt begeistert von solchen Bildern. War wahrscheinlich ein Raubender Wels oder evt. großer  Zander.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a


----------



## Daniel SN (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Damit hab ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt. Mit Gewässerkarte schon nur ich mag Technik aber sie mich nicht und von daher muss ich mir die Gold kaufen.


----------



## Seewolf 01 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

ach Daniel, dass ist garnicht so schlimm, denn mit Reefmaster
kann man viel machen.
Reefmaster kann man kostenlos laden und dann 14 Tage
die Vollversion nutzen.


----------



## Seewolf 01 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*



BOB2611 schrieb:


> Hier mal was von unserem Elite 7 hatten es im Urlaub im Einsatz und ich war echt begeistert von solchen Bildern. War wahrscheinlich ein Raubender Wels oder evt. großer  Zander.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist eine super Aufnahme!:m

Das ist wirklich ein Brummer von Fisch#6


----------



## Seewolf 01 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

sach ma Bob, du brauchst es doch nicht abzufotografieren, du
kannst es doch mit Screenshots speichern.


----------



## BOB2611 (17. Januar 2014)

War ja nicht meins wir hatten das nur dort im Einsatz und ich hatte auch nix zum Daten Transfer dabei nur Handy


----------



## k1ng (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hier mal ein paar Strukturen von gestern


----------



## stoffel1 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

sauber#6bei dem Anfahren einer solchen Stelle habe ich mir heute mal schön die Geberstange (an der Klemme) abgebrochen|uhoh:


----------



## Daniel SN (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Ihr habt noch 7,3 C Wassertemperatur?
 Nicht schlecht.


----------



## Stxkx1978 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

@K1ng |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Das sieht ja echt hammermässig aus!
War jetzt keine Simulation,oder?|supergri

Mit dem DSI haut es bei mir garnicht hin.
War heute wieder draussen,auf dem normalen bild wunderbar die Fischsicheln,Berge,Pflanzen usw und auf dem DSI nix,schwarz.
hatte den Kontrast bis auf 100,dann war der Boden zu sehen.
2 Minuten später war der Boden wieder weg,und alles war schwarz.
Irgendwo hab ich da den Wurm drin.

habe ohne weitergefischt,aber das ist ja auch kein Zustand!

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Daniel SN (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Stell die Kontraste mal wieder zurück. Und nein das ist kein Simulationsmodus.


----------



## Stxkx1978 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Das hat auch nix gebracht.Wie gesagt ich bin bis 100 hoch.Erst ab 80 wurde es sichtbar,aber wie gesagt nach kurzer Zeit wars wieder weg.
Irgendwas ist da verstellt.


----------



## nichtsfaenger (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*



Stuka1978 schrieb:


> Das hat auch nix gebracht.Wie gesagt ich bin bis 100 hoch.Erst ab 80 wurde es sichtbar,aber wie gesagt nach kurzer Zeit wars wieder weg.
> Irgendwas ist da verstellt.


@Stuka1978
Das habe ich bei meinem auch. Aber nur wenn ich mit 800Khz tiefer wie ca.10m fahre. Schau Dir hier auf den Seiten 6 und 7 mal meine Bilder an. Auf Seite 6 siehst Du den Unterschied von einen Brückenpfeiler mit 800Khz und 455Khz. Da ist es bis 10m tief. Dann siehst Du ein´s, mit Äste im Wasser. Ist nur bis 5m tief. Da war mit 800Khz das bessere Bild. Dann kommt mein Traumbild mit der alten Brücke.:k Mit 455Khz hatte ich dieses Superbild gemacht. Ich mußte es aber 4mal aus verschiedenen Richtungen anfahren, um das Bild so hin zu bekommen. Ist aber deutlich tiefer wie 10m. Man sieht wunderbar das Geländer und das alte Bruchsteinmauerwerk vom Wiederlager.
Man muß auf dem Wasser viel probieren mit dem Echo. Wenn Du schleppst, oder von A - B fährts, kannst Du verscheidene Einstellungen probieren und für Dich das Beste raus suchen.
Gruß Mike


----------



## k1ng (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hier noch was


----------



## k1ng (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Noch was


----------



## k1ng (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Noch etwas


----------



## Daniel SN (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Schöne Bilder und vorallem gut zu erkennen.


----------



## k1ng (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Servus,
habt ihr das Problem inzwischen gelöst mit dem "nur noch 10 Minuten Aufzeichnung möglich" ?
Mich nervt das schon, immer weg drücken ..... Obwohl noch 7GB freier Speicher da ist, meckert er nach wenigen MB.

Noch was:

Wenn Ihr die Helligkeit auf Stufe 9 habt, hört Ihr ein piepsen/pfeifen vom Echolot ? 

Wenn Ihr von oben auf das geneigte Display guckt, flimmert es auch bei euch ?

Oder habe ich ein defektes Gerät ...

Gruß


----------



## Seewolf 01 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hast du das neue Uptate drauf???

http://www.lowrance.com/de-DE/Software-Updates/


----------



## k1ng (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Ja, habe die aktuelle Software


----------



## preuswo (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hallo,

die Software Version 3.0 ist raus:
http://www.lowrance.com/de-DE/Software-Updates/Elite-7-HDI/


----------



## Daniel SN (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Was bringt das neue Update mit sich?
Neue Futures? Denn ich habe zum Glück bisher keine Probleme mit dem Gerät und will nach Möglichkeit auch kein update durchführen.


----------



## k1ng (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Habe mein Gerät wieder zurück.
Das Piepsen ist wohl ein allg. Problem, somit muss man damit leben.

Das Update habe ich schon drauf !


----------



## Don-Machmut (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

moin Leute ...

bin ab heute auch stolzer Besitzer eines Elite-7 HDI-83 Combo mit Plotter :vik:

hab da mal ne Frage zu ???? und zwar ist der Strom Stecker ja geteilt in rot für plus..schwarz für minus und gelb für erdung soweit ist es klar....
wofür ist das zweite Kabel gedacht ??????was dort noch dran hängt ??????


----------



## TILLI (15. März 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hi 
bin nun auch stolzer Besitzer des Elite7 .

Habe einen Tipp zur Aufbewahrung des Bildschirms der passt mit suncover genau in die Dreamtackle "stiffbox " Vorfachtasche 
Mit den Maßen 25cm 19cm 8.5cm Preis liegt zwischen 11.00 und 15.00 Euro. Man muß nur das Klammerregister entfernen. 

Mfg Tilli


----------



## Daniel SN (15. März 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Glückwunsch euch beiden zu der Neuanschaffung!!!


----------



## Tomcraft (26. März 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Gerade wollte ich beim Lowrance Elite-7 HDI zuschlagen, da bringen die ein Lowrance Elite-7 Chirp raus.

Würdet ihr auf das neue Gerät warten oder beim HDI zuschlagen?

Grüße

Tom


----------



## Daniel SN (27. März 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Neue Technik ist oft anfällig. Und gibt es Kostenunterschiede?


----------



## Tomcraft (27. März 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Naja das neue Lowrance Elite-7 Chirp wird mit einem RRP (recommended retail price) von 910,35€ angegeben. Was es dann letztendlich im freien Handel kostet bleibt abzuwarten. Interessant finde ich das Gerät aber allemal.

Grüße

Torsten


----------



## thomas39 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hallo Gemeinde,

habe das Elite 7x HDI heute das erste mal am Start gehabt.Hatte das Problem das es immer nach ein zwei Stunden einfach ausgegangenist:r#d.Akku ist in  Ordnung.
Hatte jemand schon das selbe Problem? Ich denke mal es ist defekt:r. Bin ganz schön enttäuscht! Vielleicht hat ja jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen und kann mal berichten.


Mfg

Thomas


----------



## Seewolf 01 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Moin Thomas,
es kann aber auch an der Stromverbindung liegen,
überprüfe doch bitte mal die Verbindung-Sicherung und zur 
Batterie.


----------



## thomas39 (6. April 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Moin,

die Anschlüsse habe ich alle überprüft.Das Problem bleibt bestehen.Das Lot läuft ein paar min und geht dann aus:c.

Mfg

Thomas


----------



## k1ng (6. April 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hi,
das Phänomen hatte ich auch schon. 
Nach ca. 2h einfach abgeschaltet , war auch relativ warm und ging aber danach sofort wieder an.


----------



## thomas39 (6. April 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Moin,

bei mir geht es dann nur für Sekunden an. Wenn es das Bild aufbauen will geht es wieder aus.Ein Echolot muß den Dauereinsatz schon abkönnen.Ich werde morgen beim Händler anrufen und es dann zurückschicken.

Mfg

Thomas


----------



## Daniel SN (6. April 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

So etwas sollte natürlich nicht passieren!!!


----------



## minden (7. April 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hatte ich auch.
War bei mir nach einen update aber weg....


----------



## thomas39 (7. April 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hallo Minden,

habe das Elite7x Hdi nur als echolot. Wie kann ich da ein update machen?

Mfg

Thomas


----------



## allegoric (7. April 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Die Anleitung dürfte auch für deines stimmen:
http://www.lowrance.com/de-DE/Software-Updates/Mark-Elite-4-Software-Update/


----------



## Gpfeilschifter (7. April 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hallo Leute, 
Ich bin ein neuer habe jetzt Eibe Woche mein Elite 7 HDI, hab mal alle eure Beiträge gelesen, tolle Sache. Ich Versuch mal mein Glück mit der Montage als Saugnapf für den Geber, habt ihr Erfahrung für die SD karte größer als 32GB?
Ich war noch nicht auf dem Wasser muss er meine  Nussschale vorbereiten. In Bayern darf man ja nicht überall mit Boot und E-Motor.
Zweite Frage mit der Montage des Gebers am Heck und E-Motor Betrieb stört der E-Motor die Signale?
Würde mich über eine Rückantwort freuen


----------



## Gpfeilschifter (7. April 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Wer weis den wie man den aktuellen Software Stand abruft am Gerät


----------



## Fordfan (8. April 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Gerät einschalten -> Menü drücken ->

"Einstellungen" -> 
"System" (oberster Auswahlpunkt) -> 
"Über" (unterster Auwahlpunkt)

Grüße Rene


----------



## nichtsfaenger (8. April 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*



Gpfeilschifter schrieb:


> Zweite Frage mit der Montage des Gebers am Heck und E-Motor Betrieb stört der E-Motor die Signale?
> 
> Bei meinen stört es sich nur, wenn man langsam vor oder zurück schaltet. Sonst bei normaler Schleppgeschwindigkeit habe ich keine Störungen.


----------



## nichtsfaenger (8. April 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*



thomas39 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> habe das Elite 7x HDI heute das erste mal am Start gehabt.Hatte das Problem das es immer nach ein zwei Stunden einfach ausgegangenist:r#d.Akku ist in  Ordnung.
> Hatte jemand schon das selbe Problem? Ich denke mal es ist defekt:r. Bin ganz schön enttäuscht! Vielleicht hat ja jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen und kann mal berichten.
> ...



Das scheint ein Softwareproblem zu sein. Ich habe das auch bei jeden Angeltag mindestens 1mal.
Auch bleibt das Echolotbild ab und zu für ca eine Min. stehen, wenn ich von´s flache ins tiefe fahre oder umgekehrt.
Ich habe alle Update´s direkt gemacht, als die Update´s erschienen sind. Hoffe durch ein neues Update, das es behoben ist.


----------



## thomas39 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hallo,

das Echolot wird heute abgeholt und geht zurück.

Ein Update ist nicht möglich da ich ja das Elite-7x HDI habe.

Ich wünsche allen allzeit Petri Heil!

Mfg

Thomas


----------



## Seewolf 01 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

wieso das denn, wo hast du es dann gekauft?

Hier findest du die neusten Uptate....http://www.lowrance.com/de-DE/Software-Updates/Elite-7-HDI/


----------



## k1ng (8. April 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Ich hatte meins auch mal eingeschickt(ThinkBig), aber wegen anderen Symptomen (flackerndes Display wenn man steil von oben guckt , bei Helligkeitsstufe 10 nen piepsen).

Bei jedem ausgepackten Gerät war es der gleiche Fehler, deshalb habe ich es wieder zurückbekommen.


----------



## thomas39 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hallo,

ist halt ein Elite 7x(ohne GPS).Update vielleicht beim Hersteller.Ich bräuchte vielleicht ein entsprechendes Kabel.
Jetzt liegt es beim Händler(Stollenwerk).

Mfg

Thomas


----------



## Don-Machmut (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

moinsen 

mein elite 7 hdi geht auch ab und zu mal aus #q aber nur bei welle und guter fahrt ich denke es kann die vibrationen auf dem boot nicht ab bei schneller fahrt ...da kaufste dir son teil für teuer geld und dann so eine pleite #q#q#q#q

hat jemand zufällig das selbe problem und weiß ne lösung ????|kopfkrat


----------



## thomas39 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Moin,

meins liegt jetzt schon ein Monat beim Lieferanten(warten auf Ersatz).Es ist definitiv defekt. Hat sich auch immer ausgeschaltet,darf einfach nicht passieren auch bei Welle nicht.#d

Mfg

Thomas


----------



## stoffel1 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

ach Du Elend.....und ich dachte, es liegt vielleicht am Akku....habe mir bereits einen neuen bestellt.
Bei mir gehts aber auch teilweise aus, wenn das Boot steht?!


----------



## cohosalmon (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Ich wuerde mal auf eine schlechte Masseverbindung tippen. Saeubere mal alle Kontakte und stelle sicher das alle Verbindungen tip top und solide sind.


----------



## stoffel1 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

jup, habe jetzt eh ersteinmal alles abgefriemelt.....dann wird am Freitag nochmal getestet....ist sonst echt nervig...


----------



## Daniel SN (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Das darf nun wirklich nicht passieren. Schon garnicht bei solch ausgereiften Geräten der Marke Lowrance.


----------



## chko (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hallo spiele mit dem Gedanken mir nen Mark 4 hdi zu holen und damit meine Gewässer ab zu fahren und die Daten beim abfahren auf zu zeichnen. Jetzt zu meinen Fragen. 

Wieviel GB micro SD kann man maximal in das Mark 4 HDI stecken?
Und 
Wielange kann man mit einer 16 bzw 32 GB Karte aufnemen?


----------



## Heimdall (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Eine 16/32er wird zu groß sein. In einem anderen Forum gabs paar Probleme bei zu großen Karten. 4-8gb reichen dicke für den ganzen Tag.


----------



## Beltcp01 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier im Forum und besitze das Elite-7 HDI. Ich betreibe es auf meinem Kajütboot (Quicksilver 460 mit 40 PS AB). Hat schon sehr gut Dienste beim Angeln auf der Elbe geleistet. Nun habe ich mir von Lowrance das Link 8 (UKW Sprechfunkgerät) mit AIS dazugeholt. AIS kann ich jetzt auf dem Elite sichtbar machen. Leider bekomme ich nur die MMSI und nicht den Schiffsnamen. Gibt es hier jemanden, der mit der gleichen Konstellation arbeitet. Lowrance selber ist da nicht so hilfreich.
Schönen Dank für Eure Bemühungen im Voraus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 182848 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hallo, ich werde mir morgen das Elite 5 hdi zulegen. 
 Es wäre fantastisch, wenn jemand von Euch möglichst zeitnahe noch einmal konkret von seinen Erfahrungen im Flachwasserbereich erzählen könnte. Mein Hausgewässer ist nämlich im Durchschnitt nur 2,5m tief und (angeblich) max. 4m tief. Dafür aber 450 ha groß. Ich suche schon eine Weile nach vernünftigen Einschätzungen, werde aber nicht wirklich fündig. Beim älteren Elite 5 dsi gab es im Forum Aussagen, dass es bis runter auf 2-3 m gut funktioniert, darunter aber nicht mehr viel zu erkennen ist. Trifft diese Aussage auch für die neueren hdi-Modelle zu? Wenn ja, kann ich mir die knapp 600 Euro auch sparen. Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.....


----------



## Yupii (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Kaufst du das Gerät in einer Apotheke??
Ich habe mir heute das Elite 5 HDI mit Geber für 434,- Euronen zugelegt:q:q.
Falls noch weiter Interessenten da sind: ich habe es bei  Ensslin Marine-Elektronik gekauft.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 182848 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hmm...ja, habe ich auch schon gesehen. Ich wollte es im Angelladen meines Vetrauens kaufen. Die haben mir einen Komplettpreis fürs Lot, Geber und Portable Set (Tasche, Geberstange, 10Ah Akku + Ladegerät) gemacht: 639,-. 
 Jetzt schiele ich aber schon wieder aufs Raymarine Dragonfly!!!! Es ist nicht einfach. Kann trotzdem bitte jmd evtl. noch etwas zum Nutzen in Flachwasserseen sagen?!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 182848 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hat sich erledigt. Hab bereits zugeschlagen. Der Händler hats mir nach Vorlage des Ensslin-Preises für 600,- Euro inkl. 10 Ah-Akku, Ladegerät, Tasche, stabile Geberstange und noch weiterem Kleinkram verkauft. Und: vor Ort die grundsätzliche Menüführung erklärt. Denke, dass der Preis so ganz OK ist


----------



## Bulettenbär (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*



Yupii schrieb:


> Kaufst du das Gerät in einer Apotheke??
> Ich habe mir heute das Elite 5 HDI mit Geber für 434,- Euronen zugelegt:q:q.
> Falls noch weiter Interessenten da sind: ich habe es bei  Ensslin Marine-Elektronik gekauft.



Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Hab es mir auch noch bestellt bevor der Preis wieder angepasst wurde.


----------



## allegoric (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Mmmmh verpasst :-(


----------



## MPCarp (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*



> _Original von _Bulettenbär
> Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Hab es mir auch noch bestellt bevor der Preis wieder angepasst wurde.


Hi,

Da ich auch mit dem Elite5 HDI liebäugle, wäre es schön wenn du (oder auch andere) 
mal deine ersten Eindrücke hinterlassen könntest.
Später dann vielleicht auch erste Praxiserfahrungen.

Mfg
Martin


----------



## sekteins (23. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hey Leute, 

habe das HDI 7 Echolot jetzt ein Paar Mal getestet und eigentlich schon sehr gute Bilder.
Nur frage ich mich, ist es möglich damit *pelagisch* zu angeln? Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, es ist zu langsam und man ist immer schon ganz woanders mit dem Boot (ohne schnell zu fahren).

Wenn es möglich ist, was stellt ihr dafür ein? Frequenz, Ping Geschwindigkeit etc)

Danke euch


----------



## Daniel1983 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

hier ein paar Infos für Interessierte:

http://www.raubfischweb.de/ausland/pelagisches-scharfschiesen-der-schlussel-zu-den-grosten-zandern/

es ist möglich sofern du nicht mit einem Ruderboot unterwegs bist.....des weiteren wäre GPS von Vorteil!


----------



## Speedy585 (24. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

sehr informative Seite


----------



## Goldrush (18. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hallo zusammen, 

da ich mir nun das Elite 7x HDI gekauft habe, bin ich hier auf den Thread gestoßen. Leider musste ich hier auch schon viel über den ein oder anderen Fehler, bzw. Probleme lesen. Ist das wirklich ein Dauerzustand, dass sich die Geräte ab und an ausschalten bzw. es zu solch enormen Problemen kommt? Gerade bei derartigen Preisen, sollte man doch Qualität erwarten.

Macht mich nun alles doch etwas stutzig und ich hoffe nicht, das es meine Vorfreude nun weiter trübt


----------



## Seewolf 01 (18. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

das sollte nach dem neuen Aptate der Vergangenheit
angehören.
Ich gebe dir ein Link, wo du dein Gerät richtig ausnutzen 
kannst und es wird dir immer sofort geholfen.

http://www.tacklefever.de/index.php


----------



## Goldrush (18. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Besten Dank Seewolf, da wird ja auch gleich das neuste Update in der Version 4.0 gezeigt. TOP! Auf der Lowrance Seite selbst ist das letzte update was man so finden kann ohne den Link nur das 2.0 oder?

Gibt es denn eine Update Anleitung bzw. wie man vorgehen muss in deutsch? Denke es wird über die SD Karte gehen. 

Hatte bis jetzt nur ein Uralt Echolot und habe viele Leute befragt sowie in Läden mit Geräte angeschaut und habe mich dann letztendlich für das Elite 7x entschieden. 

Bin auch gerade dabei mich etwas in die Funktionen ein zu lesen. 

Gibt es denn Richtwerte, wo man sagen kann, bei den und den Einstellungen hat man schon mal einen aktuellen Sollwert, der dann durch weitere Feineinstellungen optimiert werden kann?

Was ich bis dato gesehen habe, ist bei 4-7km/h über Sonar das beste Bild zu erreichen. Mit 455 khz auf rund 9 Meter. 

Wie verhält sich das dann bei zb. 4-5 meter oder bei 12-20 Meter? Muss hier mit der hz Zahl dann nach oben korrigiert werden? Also gerine Tiefe hohe hz Zahl, große Tiefe kleine hz Zahl? Kontrast änlich?

Um Infos wäre ich dankbar


----------



## Seewolf 01 (18. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

das Uptate ist doch drauf!
http://www.lowrance.com/de-DE/Software-Updates/Elite-40/
und wie geschrieben, in dem Forum kannst du alles erlesen und fragen. Die sind echt spitze mit ihren Auskünften.


----------



## Bulettenbär (19. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Mein 5 HDI ist mir auch oft abgestürzt oder einfach ausgegangen. Echt nervig bei schnellen Tiefenveränderungen von 9 auf 1,5m an unbekannten Seen. Werde später mal nach den Updates schauen. Vielen dank für die Links.

Meine selbsterstellte Hintergrund war auch nur ab und an mal sichtbar. Konnte ich mir nicht erklären aber gestört hat es mich nicht. Ansonsten kann ich nur positives berichten. Möchte es nicht mehr missen. Vorallem die Spielerei mit dem DSI ist schön.


----------



## Goldrush (20. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Ich hab mich beim aktuellen halt extra nicht für gps und kartenplotter entschieden. Wüsste nun nicht für was ich das brauchen würde. Aber man lernt evtl. ja nie aus  Ich lass mich überraschen. 

Ist das DSI wirklich sooo gut ^^


----------



## `angelfreak04 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hallo Leute, 

könnt ihr mir sagen ob man bei dem lowrance elite 7 hdi gps koordinaten eingeben kann, zu den man auch hin fahren möchte.


----------



## Zoidberg (26. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

im kartenbetrieb neuen wegpunkt erstellen und koordinaten eingeben. 
siehe auch hier auf seite 33:
http://www.svb.de/media/119125/pdf/manual_de_2013-11-20.pdf

greetz


----------



## nichtsfaenger (26. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*



`angelfreak04 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> könnt ihr mir sagen ob man bei dem lowrance elite 7 hdi gps koordinaten eingeben kann, zu den man auch hin fahren möchte.


Ja, das geht. Im November fahre ich zu einen See,wo ich jetzt schon gute Stellen bekommen habe.Die habe ich alles ins Elite 7 gespeichert. Wenn man sich die Karte anschaut, kann man die abgespeicherten Stellen sehen und du kannst sie auch problemlos ansteuern oder dich navigieren lassen.


----------



## `angelfreak04 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Jo danke, habe es hinbekommen.


----------



## Daniel SN (29. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hier war ja mal bewegung in der Zwischenzeit.


----------



## PikeHunter85 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Lowrance Elite-7 HDI-83*

Hallo Angelfreunde, 
 ich besitze seit 2 jahren schon das gerät. fahre bis jetzt aber nur mit standarteinstellungen herum. 
 bis jetzt bin ich super zufrieden mit dem gerät.
 die Problematik, dass es ab und an einfach ausgeht ist mir leider auch bekannt. aber ich kann damit leben. 

 Hat jemand von euch das kartenmaterial für das gerät? Deutschland, Holland und schweden? 

 mfg


----------

